# Happy Birthday Uallis!!



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, tomorrow my baby is going to be 1 year old! 

Actually, I'm a little weepy about it...pretty silly but oh well...

Here are some pictures of Uallis from the past year I thought I'd share...I'm sure many have seen this pictures a ton of times before...


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

AWWWWW happy birthday tomorrow to uallis!!! I feel like I know him! Eddie too. I have a soft spot in my heart for Eddie. hes just so cute!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Tomorrow I hope to add some birthday pictures as well...


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Big Boy!!! 

Can't wait to see the birthday pictures.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Happy birthday Uallis! Lol, it's funny to see him back when he was still the same size as Eddie .


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Uallis!!!! Love your pics as always.


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy 1st Birthday Uallis!!! It's amazing how fast they grow. Just think he's still got one more year of growing and filling out left.  

Love the flash back of photo's. He was so small but now he is just so big and beautiful!


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday beautiful boy!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Uallis! I know what you mean about feeling a little weepy MDawn. LOL Your baby is growing up. No body can see those pictures too much by the way. They are great. Love the puppy picture. It doesn't matter how many pictures we take of these puppies when they are little it never seems like we have enough when they are grown up.


----------



## Bailizzle812 (Feb 9, 2008)

aww happy birthday uallis! he is too precious...i cant wait for bailey to turn 1...im sure he'll have a blast tomorrow be sure to show pics


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

happy bday uallis!!. how much is that big old doggie weighing in at these days?? or big young doggie....sorry! LOL


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BABY BOY!!! We know he'll always be a baby at heart! Amazing how fast these big boys grow!! Better get him a BIG birthday Cake!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday Uallie. I'd never seen the baby pics before. He was soooooo small! Too cute!!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday Big guy!! I know just what you mean, Ella's B-day is @ the end of this month and I'm a little sad about it too.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Happy early b-day Uallis! Be sure to put the two b-day hats on him like you did for eddie's b-day.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Happy birthday to Uallis! Hope he got a nice treat and some new toys to celebrate!


----------



## Gypsy22 (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, he's BIG!!! Happy birthday to your little one..lol...


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Holy Moly! He actually looks like an adult Mastiff now! I know he's not done growing yet but he doesnt look so puppyish anymore!

Happy almost Birthday Uallis!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Uallis!!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

hip hip hooray!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I remember when he was that tiny! Happy birthday, big guy!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

A year? Already?! How did that happen?!

Happy B-day to Mr Uallis!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

HApPy BIrThDAy! UaLLiS!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Hod did I miss this thread!!

HAPPY B-DAY UALLIS!! Be a good boy for your mommy!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Ugh, I get to be the first to greet UALLIS on his REAL BIG DAY!!! Yipeee!

Happy bday UALLIS! hugs from me and licks from your buddies Cain & Abel!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Happy birthday Big man,Love from,Bless,Blake and Aslan


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY UALLIS!!!!! Your pictures ALWAYS, without fail, make me happy. Hugs and kisses to you on that sweet face of yours!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, today Uallis is 1 year old!! 

So far, he's had tons and tons of b-day hugs and kisses...an extra long run and play outside...his cake is in the oven (carrot and PB cake with cottage cheese...yummy) for desert he and Eddie have a small roll of ground up turkey to eat...and the b-day hats are set out on the table...everything is ready, we are just waiting on the cake.

Right now both dogs are in their crates to rest up from all the exercise so they can safely eat without getting sick...

Be on the lookout for pictures of both boys and the cake!! And I WILL make Uallis wear 2 birthday hats like he did at Eddie's b-day party! LOL!!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! YA BIG LUG!
Nessa


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

What a difference a year makes! Happy birthday, Uallis!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday Uallis!!! :d


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy B-day Uallis! I hope you had a great day! Sounds like you mom went all out! You are a beautiful boy! Hugs from Mac'n'Roe!


----------

